# Oatmeal Lace Cookies



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

These cookies are crisp and crunchy. Maro OATMEAL LACE COOKIES1/2 cup butter or oleo1 1/2 cups quick oats1 egg2/3 cup sugar1 tsp. baking powder1 Tbls. flour1 Tbls. grated orange or lemon rind1. Melt butter in small pan, and add oats. Stir until all the oats are coated & buttered.2. Beat egg until foamy. Add sugar & beat until light.3. Add baking powder & flour to egg mixture4. Mix in oats mixture5. Add lemon or orange rind6. Grease & flour a cookie sheet. Drop batter 1/2 Tbls. at a time, about 3ï¿½ apart on sheet.7. Bake at 350ï¿½ until golden. Watch carefully. (once they start to caramelize, it goesquickly, so remove from oven when cookies are golden}8. Cookies can be given a slight curl after baking, by drooping over rolling pin while stillhot.When cookies cool they become crisp. Makes 4 doz.Bake at 350ï¿½ to 375ï¿½


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2000)

Maro,Those sound so good......Thanks...------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Granny (Jan 9, 2000)

Maro, these were delicious! Since my husband is diabetic, I am always looking for recipes without too much sugar. Will be making those again!Granny


----------

